# When is decision for Chapman University film?



## EG3 (Dec 15, 2008)

I applied to the Dodge College at Chapman University for film production on 11/15. Does anybody have any idea when the admission decision is supposed to be? Is it before Christmas? In january? When? Thanks


----------



## hoohaProductions (Dec 15, 2008)

If it's like last year, Aprilish. 

ugh.


----------



## EG3 (Dec 15, 2008)

Really? Even for the early action. So its basically as if I applied regular if that's true.


----------



## llmn1015 (Dec 15, 2008)

Spring decisions were already made- those are the people who find out in November and December. Normal applicants find out in April & May.


----------



## alexjfam (Dec 15, 2008)

i just read that its late feburary


----------



## hoohaProductions (Dec 15, 2008)

eh, they say that but I think I recall that they were like ridiculously late last year... so I'm not going to worry about it. 

... I probably couldn't afford it anyway if I get in  How are you guys planning on dealing with the cost?


----------

